# atv salter



## jpmurr (Jul 17, 2010)

Im looking to get a atv salter anny advice on what kind to get .Would be greatly needed Honda 500 Thanks John [email protected]


----------



## johnscram (Sep 23, 2009)

I just bought a buyers atv spreader, the sand gets stuck in it and dosent come through, so i am currently adding a auger inside it so the material flows. Ill post up some pics soon!


----------



## n3lrk (Oct 26, 2010)

*salter*

I just bought a Fimco. Tried to find reviews and didn't come up with much. There was one from Cabelas that had some good feed-back. The Fimco one looks to be well made and I like that the spread will adjust from 5 foot wide to 40 foot. I will be installing it in the next week or so. I will have more info then


----------

